# Which brands of beer for bottles?



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2005)

I am trying to expand my beer knowledge beyond, "I love beer!"




I want to do this so when it's time to start making beer I have an idea of what I'll like. I figure this is a good way and time to start collecting beer bottles too. So I need everyone's help. Which brands of beer have the proper tops for recapping? Don't need any screw top bottles! 


Thanks in advance for your help. There's a lot of beer I'll need to drink and I best get too it!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 3, 2005)

If you can get Moosehead bottles, they are green and the labels fall off in the tub!!

next is brown bottles, John Adam's are easy to clean.....I have much expeirience in bottle cleaning...lol...just can't spell!!

stay away from Guiness bottles, they have a plastic thing in them

some hinekin have paper labels and clean OK but most have plastic and
you must leave them on or spend a lot of time peeling them off and
goo-gone'ing them clean


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Frank! I bet you know ALL about which are good to clean and which are a hassle!


----------

